# A video of my walking sticks and canes



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

hope you enjoy the video...


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice to see you pivot your work/collection thru all sorts of angles and close-ups. A stick lover delight.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I bought a tenon cutter a while back, but havn't used it much. What size cutter do you use?


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

I use a 7/8 tennon cutter witch is great for my canes, I hope to get a 1 inch tennon cutter soon though.


----------

